# charge limit default setting europe



## tomdiaz (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
whats the default charge limit setting of any new tesla when delivered to the customer?

Is it set to 100% as standard or lower? I'm talking about EU market.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

If you get the standard range car (used to be called the SR+) then you can set the daily limit to 100%. That car has LFP batteries that can handle it.

If you get a long range then it was the NMC chemistry which should not be set to more than 90% for daily charging unless you go on a long trip and need the extra buffer.

Hope this helps


----------

